

The real problem with Apple’s Maps - youssefsarhan
http://sefsar.com/the-real-problem-with-apples-maps

======
w00kie
It's true that, had I been stuck with iOS 6 maps on March 11th last year in
Tokyo, instead of good trusty Google Maps, it would have been much harder to
find my way home.

Now all I was doing was walking the 5km back to my safe home. Think about the
people in Tohoku who might have been looking for the closest shelter with
tsunami incoming in the next 10 minutes...

